# creation site et blog par un nulos !!



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

coucou tout le monde!

 pour faire simple je suis un tit baroudeur qui compte partir en nouvelle zelande d'ici janvier pour la traverser à pieds.. dans le but de donner des nouvelles aux miens et de montrer ma progression j'avais pensé à créer un blog où je pourrais quand ce sera possible ajouter un tit billet et quelques photos.. j'étais parti pour en faire un sur blogger.com ou un truc dans le genre.. puis en discutant il s'est averé que ca serait mieux de le faire sur mon espace perso free (qui bénéfécie de 10go) avec dotclear pour faire quelque chose de plus sympa et plus personnel.. ok! mais apres l'idée a fait son chemin et aujourd'hui je me retrouve avec une ambition un peu plus demesurée vue ma faible compétence en création de site.. ce que j'aimerais faire à présent c'est mettre à profit mon espace free pour y créer un site à mon image et qui aurait un lien vers un blog integré au site qui servirait disont de carnet de voyage pour mes prochaines expéditions.. le tout bien harmonisé en un.. est ce possible ? comment et surtout avec quoi ? je ne vous demande bien sur pas comment le créer pas à pas.. je prendrais le temps d'apprendre mais au moins de m'y aiguiller et surtout sur le logiciel pour faire cela... un bon ami à moi  m'a parlé de joomla... vous connaissez ? disons que j'aimerais apprendre petit à petit et que si je dois passer par un rapidveawer au debut pour faire evoluer mon site petit a petit ce n'est pas un probleme... dites moi juste avec quoi je peux réaliser mon "reve... 
 merci

PS: ce message avait deja été poster mais sur un conseil avisé je l'ai copié ici pour créer un post bien distinct


----------



## Vondutch (20 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> coucou tout le monde!
> 
> pour faire simple je suis un tit baroudeur qui compte partir en nouvelle zelande d'ici janvier pour la traverser &#224; pieds.. dans le but de donner des nouvelles aux miens et de montrer ma progression j'avais pens&#233; &#224; cr&#233;er un blog o&#249; je pourrais quand ce sera possible ajouter un tit billet et quelques photos.. j'&#233;tais parti pour en faire un sur blogger.com ou un truc dans le genre.. puis en discutant il s'est aver&#233; que ca serait mieux de le faire sur mon espace perso free (qui b&#233;n&#233;f&#233;cie de 10go) avec dotclear pour faire quelque chose de plus sympa et plus personnel.. ok! mais apres l'id&#233;e a fait son chemin et aujourd'hui je me retrouve avec une ambition un peu plus demesur&#233;e vue ma faible comp&#233;tence en cr&#233;ation de site.. ce que j'aimerais faire &#224; pr&#233;sent c'est mettre &#224; profit mon espace free pour y cr&#233;er un site &#224; mon image et qui aurait un lien vers un blog integr&#233; au site qui servirait disont de carnet de voyage pour mes prochaines exp&#233;ditions.. le tout bien harmonis&#233; en un.. est ce possible ? comment et surtout avec quoi ? je ne vous demande bien sur pas comment le cr&#233;er pas &#224; pas.. je prendrais le temps d'apprendre mais au moins de m'y aiguiller et surtout sur le logiciel pour faire cela... un bon ami &#224; moi  m'a parl&#233; de joomla... vous connaissez ? disons que j'aimerais apprendre petit &#224; petit et que si je dois passer par un rapidveawer au debut pour faire evoluer mon site petit a petit ce n'est pas un probleme... dites moi juste avec quoi je peux r&#233;aliser mon "reve...
> merci
> ...


 
Pourquoi pas avec iWeb? Il est tr&#232;s facile d'utilisation et tu pourras cr&#233;er un blog dans ton site que tu mettrais &#224; jour r&#233;guli&#232;rement...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

AMHA, le mieux c'est d'abord de se lancer avec Dotclear, puis, si tu as envie de d&#233;velopper ton site, tu installe joomla par apr&#232;s tout en gardant ton blog. Pour avoir une mise en page personnalis&#233;e de Dotclear tu as plein de th&#232;mes disponibles. Si tu as vraiment envie de te lancer et d'apprendre la mise en page par CSS (obligatoire avec Dotclear) alors il va falloir apprendre les quelques cours et programmes que l'on peut trouver sur le net (relire aussi le sujet de tyite bulle). Sinon tu as plein de trucs et astuces pour commencer avec le petit dotclear illustr&#233; que ce soit au niveau mise-en-page, technique, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

est ce que je suis obligé de passer par dotclear pour un blog ? ou alors si je me lance direct sous joomla je ne pourrais pas cumuler les 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

d'ailleurs vous en pensez quoi de joomla ?


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2006)

Qu'il n'est pas vraiment adapt&#233; aux blogs et qu'il est difficile &#224; utiliser. J'ai mis du temps &#224; le maitriser alors que tous les autres CMS que j'ai test&#233; je les ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s accessible. Et puis les commentaires ne sont pas inclus d'office, il faut installer un module tiers, je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; en trouver un gratuit qui fonctionnait. Mais Joomla reste un bon CMS, surtout car il est entour&#233; d'une grande communaut&#233; d'utilisateurs (donc pleins de templates, de add-ons, etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Je ne connais pas joomla mais d'apr&#232;s ce qu'Alan dit c'est tout &#224; fait possible de l'utiliser pour faire un blog. Joomla est plut&#244;t un programme pour faire un site &#171;g&#233;n&#233;raliste&#187;. Le mieux : tu installe dotclear, tu l'essaye et tu vois si &#231;a te pla&#238;t. Si &#231;a ne te pla&#238;t pas : joomla.

Edit : il y aussi tous les plugins pour &#233;tendre les possibilit&#233;s de ton blog&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Qu'il n'est pas vraiment adapté aux blogs et qu'il est difficile à utiliser. J'ai mis du temps à le maitriser alors que tous les autres CMS que j'ai testé je les ai trouvé très accessible. Et puis les commentaires ne sont pas inclus d'office, il faut installer un module tiers, je n'ai jamais réussi à en trouver un gratuit qui fonctionnait. Mais Joomla reste un bon CMS, surtout car il est entouré d'une grande communauté d'utilisateurs (donc pleins de templates, de add-ons, etc...)



tu me conseillerais quoi dans ce cas ? quelque chose de simple  et d'accessible


----------



## molgow (20 Novembre 2006)

Je trouve Dotclear est tr&#232;s accessible si c'est pour faire un simple blog.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Je trouve Dotclear est très accessible si c'est pour faire un simple blog.


bien sur mais comme je veux intégrer un blog a l'interieur d'un site web je fais comment et avec quoi ?? dotclear ca sera juste pour un blog...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> bien sur mais comme je veux int&#233;grer un blog a l'interieur d'un site web je fais comment et avec quoi ?? dotclear ca sera juste pour un blog...



Ben si tu regardes mon site (un peu vide) dans ma signature, tu verras qu'en fait c'est un un blog avec dotclear. Dotclear se suffit &#224; lui m&#234;me pour faire un site, apr&#232;s tu rajoutes des plugins ou d'autres programmes mais tu peux parfaitement utiliser dotclear comme porte d'entr&#233;e sur ton site &#231;a se fait couramment. Tu verras d'ailleurs que j'ai rajout&#233; un plugin pour faire une galerie photo (colonne de gauche, elle aussi peu fournie :rose tr&#232;s simple &#224; utiliser.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben si tu regardes mon site (un peu vide) dans ma signature, tu verras qu'en fait c'est un un blog avec dotclear. Dotclear se suffit à lui même pour faire un site, après tu rajoutes des plugins ou d'autres programmes mais tu peux parfaitement utiliser dotclear comme porte d'entrée sur ton site ça se fait couramment. Tu verras d'ailleurs que j'ai rajouté un plugin pour faire une galerie photo (colonne de gauche, elle aussi peu fournie :rose très simple à utiliser.



oui je vois et c'est très bien foutu.. mais moi j'avais en tête que les gens tombent sur une page un peu généraliste où il trouverait un lien de genre "récits de voyage" qui serait en fait un lien vers le blog.. je ne sais pas si tu vois le concept.. chez toi on tombe direct sur le blog... je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien ou pas c'est juste que moi j'avais un autre truc en tête... après je ne sais pas si c'est réalisable..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

En fait tu veux faire comme Tyite bulle une sorte de page d'entr&#233;e o&#249; les gens auraient le choix entre ton blog et&#8230; d'autres choses c'est &#231;a? C'est pas compliqu&#233; : tu met &#224; la racine de ton site une page index.html (fa&#231;onn&#233;e par tes petits soins) qui sera ta page de menu et tu mets ton dotclear dans un dossier appel&#233; par exemple _blog_. Un lien de ta page d'accueil vers le dossier _blog_ et roule ma poule&#8230; 

edit : pareil si tu installes d'autres programmes, tu les mets dans des dossiers s&#233;par&#233;s et tu fais chaque fois un lien depuis ta page d'accueil.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> En fait tu veux faire comme Tyite bulle une sorte de page d'entrée où les gens auraient le choix entre ton blog et d'autres choses c'est ça? C'est pas compliqué : tu met à la racine de ton site une page index.html (façonnée par tes petits soins) qui sera ta page de menu et tu mets ton dotclear dans un dossier appelé par exemple _blog_. Un lien de ta page d'accueil vers le dossier _blog_ et roule ma poule



voila ca m'a l'air pas trop mal comme idée ça 
par contre deux choses... avec quoi il me sera le plus facile de créer cette page index.html ?? et par la suite est ce qu'il me sera possible d'uniformiser (couleurs, polices, formes,...) cette page avec le blog de dotclear ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Il y a une m&#233;thode pas trop compliqu&#233;e : une fois ton dotclear install&#233; dans son dossier et fonctionnel avec le th&#232;me voulu, via le menu du navigateur tu sauve la page en index.html. Tu la remet &#224; ton go&#251;t pour qu'elle ressemble &#224; une page d'accueil (suivre les tutoriels pour &#231;a) et tu fais pointer la feuille de style CSS sur la feuille de style de ton dotclear.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a une méthode pas trop compliquée : une fois ton dotclear installé dans son dossier et fonctionnel avec le thème voulu, via le menu du navigateur tu sauve la page en index.html. Tu la remet à ton goût pour qu'elle ressemble à une page d'accueil (suivre les tutoriels pour ça) et tu fais pointer la feuille de style CSS sur la feuille de style de ton dotclear.



t'es conscient que je n'ai rien compris du tout


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> t'es conscient que je n'ai rien compris du tout



Je suis trop gentil : voici une page d'accueil avec un faux dotclear (une page bidon) qui se trouve dans un dossier _dotclear_ (et non pas _blog_ comme j'avais dit précédemment).

Tu peux la télécharger ici et la modifier comme tu veux mais d'abord il faut bien apprendre la mise en page html et les css. Cette page d'accueil prendra toujours la même apparence que le thème par défaut de Dotclear (peu importe lequel). Le thème que tu vois est celui livré par défaut avec dotclear.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je suis trop gentil : voici une page d'accueil avec un faux dotclear (une page bidon) qui se trouve dans un dossier _dotclear_ (et non pas _blog_ comme j'avais dit précédemment).
> 
> Tu peux la télécharger ici et la modifier comme tu veux mais d'abord il faut bien apprendre la mise en page html et les css. Cette page d'accueil prendra toujours la même apparence que le thème par défaut de Dotclear (peu importe lequel). Le thème que tu vois est celui livré par défaut avec dotclear.



ben merci beaucoup gloup!! c'est vrai que tu es trop gentil...  tu as compris ce que je recherchais... en effet une page "modifié" de dotclear pour une présentation ou autre qui bénéfécie de liens pour envoyer vers le blog...
cool !!!

il ne me reste plus qu'a apprendre html.. css... ca se trouve sur le site de dotclear ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Regarde mon premier post. 

Note : cette page d'accueil est fonctionnelle, si tu installes dotclear maintenant sur ton espace free dans son dossier _dotclear_ et puis que tu copie la page d'accueil &#224; la racine de ton site &#231;a fonctionnera. 

Et puis, il y a plein de th&#232;mes tout fait, tu n'auras peut-&#234;tre pas besoin d'en cr&#233;er de z&#233;ro.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Regarde mon premier post.
> 
> Note : cette page d'accueil est fonctionnelle, si tu installes dotclear maintenant sur ton espace free dans son dossier _dotclear_ et puis que tu copie la page d'accueil à la racine de ton site ça fonctionnera.
> 
> Et puis, il y a plein de thèmes tout fait, tu n'auras peut-être pas besoin d'en créer de zéro.



merci pour tout gloup... je t'en suis vraiment reconnaissant... si ca ne te derange pas je me permettrais de te tenir au courant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Il y avait des erreurs dans le code de la page, c'est corrig&#233;, mieux vaut la ret&#233;l&#233;charger.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y avait des erreurs dans le code de la page, c'est corrigé, mieux vaut la retélécharger.



voilà qui est fait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup !! tu sais comment uploader et réduire réellement (pas simplement la taille d'affichage) les photos sur le blog ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Non désolé. Perso je les réduis avant ou j'utilise flickr qui va me les proposer en différentes tailles. Le mieux c'est de poser directement la question sur les forums de Dotclear, il y a sûrement un plugin qui fait ça...


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

J'ai pas tout lu sur la discussion, juste les premiers message, mais d'après ce que vu, Blogger peux être une réponse à la demande de djayhh.

En effet, blogger permet de poster en ftp sur son espace perso (chez free par exemple) et donc de bénéficier des 10Go pour vidéo et photo. En plus on a accès à la feuille de style et au templates le design est donc facilement paramétrable.

Je pense que c'est un bon compromis si on ne peut pas créer le blog soi même et si on n'a pas envie de se lancer dans un truc comme dotclear (personnellement, je n'ai jamais aimé les truc tout fait : c'est plus difficile de prendre DotClear et de le personnaliser que de créer soi même son blog).


voilà me petite contribution


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai pas tout lu sur la discussion, juste les premiers message, mais d'après ce que vu, Blogger peux être une réponse à la demande de djayhh.
> 
> En effet, blogger permet de poster en ftp sur son espace perso (chez free par exemple) et donc de bénéficier des 10Go pour vidéo et photo. En plus on a accès à la feuille de style et au templates le design est donc facilement paramétrable.
> 
> ...



je ne connais pas blogger mais peut être qu'avec ce genre de blog on est moins libre de créativité et d'évolution probable... je ne sais pas..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Je ne connais pas non plus blogger mais pour ce qui est des styles, avec dotclear2 il est possible de les changer également via l'interface mais bon, la version finale n'est pas encore sortie (même si c'est imminent et qu'il est déjà pleinement opérationnel) et il demande php5 et mysql 4.1 ou pgsql pour fonctionner. Ça fonctionne bien chez free mais pour l'instant vaut mieux continuer avec dotclear1 qui est largement rôdé. D'autant plus qu'il dispose d'une foultitude de plugins et thèmes pour la personnalisation.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai pas tout lu sur la discussion, juste les premiers message, mais d'après ce que vu, Blogger peux être une réponse à la demande de djayhh.
> 
> En effet, blogger permet de poster en ftp sur son espace perso (chez free par exemple) et donc de bénéficier des 10Go pour vidéo et photo. En plus on a accès à la feuille de style et au templates le design est donc facilement paramétrable.
> 
> ...



utilises tu blogger ?


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> utilises tu blogger ?


Non, je l'avais juste tester pour voir (j'ai essayer aussi canalblog, over-blog, skyblog (le plus pourri) et quelque autre dont je ne me souvient plus)

Moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re tout faire moi-m&#234;me depuis le d&#233;but sans utiliser de solution toute faite quelqu'en soit la sorte 


Mais si je devais choisir un sys&#232;me de blog simple, je pencherais pour Blogger.


----------



## Charly777 (21 Novembre 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, tu souhaite creer une interface sympa afin que tes proches puissent apprécier ton voyage à distance ? c'est ça ?

A mon avis le problème avec rapidweaver et tous les logiciels wwys... (etc j'ai pas le termes exact mai je veux dire: "ecrit ce que tu vois") c'est que tous les café internet ne sont peut être pas équipé de rapid weaver et du coup comment  tu fait pour mettre à jour? 

Perso, je te conseille de te jeter dans la programmation directement et donc te jeter au codes sources. Je suis un parfait néophyte sur le net (mon amie idem) et pourtant d'ici la fin de semaine on devrait publier notre site perso sur le net (enfin pour ma part). :rateau:

Tout ça pour te dire que ce n'est pas bien compliquez et du coup, une clef usb dans ton sac de barroudeur, tes codes d'acces à free et zou les mise à jour.
Pour cela tu as juste à te creer une base ici avant de partir et t'aura juste à "boucher" les trous pendant ton séjour.

Alors quel logiciel et surtout quel tuto? 

Logiciel:  1) smultron pour l'éditeur de texte (là où tu vas programmer) : http://smultron.sourceforge.net/
              2) text wrangler pour le code css (j'ai pas trouvé la fonction css sur smultron, mais c'est pas obligatoire): http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/index.shtml
              3)  the gimp pour la retouche d'image (je te laisse chercher)

enfin 1 tuto (le plus important):  http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-6-0-apprenez-a-creer-votre-site-web.html

Voilà; amuses toi bien.
Charly

PS désolé pour les liens, impossible de faire des liens masqués


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

Charly777 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tu souhaite creer une interface sympa afin que tes proches puissent appr&#233;cier ton voyage &#224; distance ? c'est &#231;a ?
> 
> A mon avis le probl&#232;me avec rapidweaver et tous les logiciels wwys... (etc j'ai pas le termes exact mai je veux dire: "ecrit ce que tu vois") c'est que tous les caf&#233; internet ne sont peut &#234;tre pas &#233;quip&#233; de rapid weaver et du coup comment  tu fait pour mettre &#224; jour?
> 
> ...


Smultron g&#232;re tr&#232;s bien tout seul les fichier css 

Sinon c'est pour &#231;a que depuis le d&#233;but on lui conseil des solution sans logiciel client : dotcelar, blogger...


```
[ URL="http://site.com/"]texte du lien[ /URL]
(sans les espace avant les crochets ouvrants
```


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

je vais d'avoir une réponse pour dotclear.. il ne fait pas de redimmensionnement de photo pendant l'upload..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

J'ai pensé à ton problème de taille d'image... Je me suis dit que de toutes façons tu allais devoir passer par un cybercafé pour brancher ton appareil et décharger les photos. Ensuite, seulement, tu pourras les mettre sur ton site (via ftp ou via le panneau d'administration de dotclear). Comme il y de grandes chances que tu tombes sur des ordinateurs avec windows XP, il est plus simple alors d'utiliser les outils fournit en standard pour redimensionner tes images plutôt que donner le travail au serveur de ton site web. 

Alors voilà comment je ferais : quand tu sélectionnes tes images dans WInXP, avec le bouton droit de la souris tu demandes de les envoyer par mail, windows te proposera de les redimensionner avant de les ajouter dans le mail, une fois la fenêtre d'Outlook ouverte avec les images redimensionnées, tu reprends les images que tu glisses-déposes dans un autre dossier. Je ne vois que cette méthode pour traiter plusieurs images en une fois mais tu peux aussi utiliser MS Photo Editor (lui aussi livré avec win xp) pour retravailler tes images une à une.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai pensé à ton problème de taille d'image... Je me suis dit que de toutes façons tu allais devoir passer par un cybercafé pour brancher ton appareil et décharger les photos. Ensuite, seulement, tu pourras les mettre sur ton site (via ftp ou via le panneau d'administration de dotclear). Comme il y de grandes chances que tu tombes sur des ordinateurs avec windows XP, il est plus simple alors d'utiliser les outils fournit en standard pour redimensionner tes images plutôt que donner le travail au serveur de ton site web.
> 
> Alors voilà comment je ferais : quand tu sélectionnes tes images dans WInXP, avec le bouton droit de la souris tu demandes de les envoyer par mail, windows te proposera de les redimensionner avant de les ajouter dans le mail, une fois la fenêtre d'Outlook ouverte avec les images redimensionnées, tu reprends les images que tu glisses-déposes dans un autre dossier. Je ne vois que cette méthode pour traiter plusieurs images en une fois mais tu peux aussi utiliser MS Photo Editor (lui aussi livré avec win xp) pour retravailler tes images une à une.



ok merci 
parce qu'il est vrai que le redimensionnement des photos est un gros important pour le blog


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

je commence à lire beaucoup de choses sur la création, conception de sites, blogs ou autres et j'aurais voulu (avec des mots simples) que vous m'expliquiez, dans les outils de développement web, quelles etaient les différences et par là les avantages entre :
- *WYSIWYG* (_What You See Is What You Get = Ce que vous voyez est ce que vous obtenez_) tel que dreamweaver, rapidweaver,...
- *Editeurs de texte *tel que Smultron, TextMate,...
- *Systèmes de génération automatique de pages web (Content Management System) *tel que Joomla,..

dans ma quête beaucoup de gens m'ont conseillé des outils appartenant à ces catégories, catégories différentes à chaque fois et j'aurais voulu comprendre leur différence... leur interet respectif...


----------



## .Steff (22 Novembre 2006)

ce qui est bien avec dotclear aussi, c'est qu'on peut faire un simple blog comme ca pour rigoler, mais on peut aussi faire un blog assez avanc&#233; et assez pouss&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> je commence &#224; lire beaucoup de choses sur la cr&#233;ation, conception de sites, blogs ou autres et j'aurais voulu (avec des mots simples) que vous m'expliquiez, dans les outils de d&#233;veloppement web, quelles etaient les diff&#233;rences et par l&#224; les avantages entre :
> - *WYSIWYG* (_What You See Is What You Get = Ce que vous voyez est ce que vous obtenez_) tel que dreamweaver, rapidweaver,...
> - *Editeurs de texte *tel que Smultron, TextMate,...
> - *Syst&#232;mes de g&#233;n&#233;ration automatique de pages web (Content Management System) *tel que Joomla,..
> ...



Wisiwyg : en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#231;a d&#233;signe Dreamweaver et Golive les deux mastodontes (payants) de la mise en pages Web (dont seul dreamweaver va rester). Ce ne sont pas de mauvais programmes mais ils tra&#238;nent un lourd pass&#233; derri&#232;re eux de mise-en page &#224; l'ancienne en imbriquant des tableaux dans des tableaux, etc. On peux les utiliser en cr&#233;ant du code standard et conforme mais alors &#231;a ne vaut vraiment pas la peine de payer autant. Autant prendre un tr&#232;s bon &#233;diteur de texte smultron (gratuit) ou textmate (39$) ce qui coutera infiniment moins cher et sera plus efficace. Par contre faut bien &#233;tudier les codes html et css. C'est la diff&#233;rence entre laisser un programme &#224; 500&#8364; g&#233;n&#233;rer lui-m&#234;me le code de ta page html (code lourd et souvent avec des erreurs) ou alors taper ton code dans ton &#233;diteur exactement comment tu veux qu'il soit (optimis&#233;, l&#233;ger, etc).

Les CMS sont des programmes qui permettent de publier facilement sur internet sans n&#233;cessairement conna&#238;tre le html, les css. Comme par exemple : le forum de MacG, Dotclear, Blogger, wordpress, joomla. C'est le programme qui va g&#233;n&#233;rer le code &#224; ta place. Attention, certains CMS les plus anciens g&#233;n&#232;rent du code &#224; l'ancienne (haha) tandis que les plus r&#233;cent sont parfaitement conformes aux standards.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

ok donc smultron est plus complexe encore qu'un joomla ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> ok donc smultron est plus complexe encore qu'un joomla ??



Oui et non, ce sont deux programmes qui permettent de cr&#233;er des pages Web mais la comparaison s'arr&#234;te l&#224;. Dans ton cas, Smultron te permet de comprendre comment fonctionne HTML et CSS en suivant les cours pour d&#233;butant dont on t'a d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; les liens. Si ces technologies t'int&#233;resse, tu pourras cr&#233;er toi-m&#234;me tes propres designs. Maintenant, si tu trouves cela trop complexe (ce que je peux comprendre) ou que tu n'as simplement pas le temps, la plupart des CMS offrent des designs tout fait (th&#232;mes) que tu installes simplement sans m&#234;me conna&#238;tre une once de html ou css. La plupart des auteurs de th&#232;mes laissent m&#234;me leurs droits sur leurs cr&#233;ations ce qui fait que tu peux en reprendre pour les modifier &#224; ton go&#251;t.

Est-ce que tu as au moins d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; un Dotclear sur ton espace free pour voir comment &#231;a marche?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Pour en rajouter une couche sur la puissance des CSS, voici deux sites dont on peut changer le design (en live) en cliquant sur des liens (ou le menu déroulant) :
Mes thèmes pour DotClear 1
css Zen Garden
Tu vois, le contenu de la page (html) ne change pas, c'est la feuille de style associée (CSS) qui change modifiant ainsi toute l'apparence du site.


----------



## yzykom (23 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> - *WYSIWYG* (_What You See Is What You Get = Ce que vous voyez est ce que vous obtenez_) tel que dreamweaver, rapidweaver,...



*+ :* on voit ce qu'on fait au fur et &#224; mesure. Pas besoin de conna&#238;tre de code. Impression de facilit&#233; ... au premier abord !

*- :* Le code g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; automatiquement est lourd, pas forc&#233;ment standard &#224; moins de param&#233;trer correctement son application ce qui est compliqu&#233;. Le code g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; est souvent peu &#233;volutif par la suite,  &#224; moins de disposer de l'outil sur lequel tu as cr&#233;&#233; ta page. A proscrire si tu es itin&#233;rant car, par d&#233;finition, tu ne disposeras pas toujours des m&#234;mes logiciels.



djayhh a dit:


> - *Editeurs de texte *tel que Smultron, TextMate,...



*+ :* Simplicit&#233; d'utilisation ... d&#232;s que l'on conna&#238;t un peut de code. Utilisable partout car n'importe quel OS dispose d'un &#233;diteur de texte. Encore plus simple si celui ci dispose de la coloration syntaxique (Smultron, TextMate, TextWrangler, ...). Par la pratique, on peu apprendre tr&#232;s rapidement les bases et voir ce que l'on "construit" &#233;voluer petit &#224; petit et on en ma&#238;trise les m&#233;canismes : c'est tr&#232;s motivant. Et si l'on comprend ce que l'on fait, on a plus de facilit&#233; &#224; d&#233;tecter et corriger un bug &#233;ventuel.

*- :* Il faut apprendre le code (mais ce n'est vraiment pas compliqu&#233; et tu n'est pas oblig&#233; de conna&#238;tre toutes les balises). Pour ma part, j'ai d&#233;but&#233; en essayant beaucoup de recettes propos&#233;es sur OpenWeb.



djayhh a dit:


> - *Syst&#232;mes de g&#233;n&#233;ration automatique de pages web (Content Management System) *tel que Joomla,..



_Une petite pr&#233;cision d'abord : sous le terme g&#233;n&#233;rique CMS (ou syst&#232;me de gestion de contenu) se trouvent plusieurs sous-cat&#233;gories. Principalement, les g&#233;n&#233;riques, tels que Joomla, Plume CMS, Spip, ... Ce sont des "g&#233;n&#233;ralistes" qui permettent de tout faire, du texte mais aussi des stats, du commerce, de la gestion de t&#233;l&#233;chargements ... Probablement trop lourds pour ce que tu veux en faire. Il y a aussi les Wikis, orient&#233;s vers la r&#233;daction participative (cf Wikipedia). Et les blogs, o&#249; le site est bien &#224; toi, o&#249; tu peux g&#233;rer photos, articles, podcasts, etc, et o&#249; tes visiteurs laissent des commeentaires. Tout ceci se range sous le terme CMS._

*+ : *ne n&#233;cessite aucune conna&#238;ssance en code ... &#224; priori. Par contre, si tu veux vraiment personaliser l'apparence, il te faudra quelques connaissances en CSS et leur interaction avec le (x)HTML. Autres points positifs : souvent grande simplicit&#233; d'emploi, surtout les blogs, souplesse et &#233;volutivit&#233;, beaucoup de plugins (sutout DotClear et WordPress), utilisation depuis n'importe quel avigateur internet.

*- :* N&#233;cessite quand m&#234;me de conna&#238;tre au moins CSS et HTML si l'on veut vraiment personaliser. Pas d'autre inconv&#233;nient : ce sont des outils modernes.



djayhh a dit:


> dans ma qu&#234;te beaucoup de gens m'ont conseill&#233; des outils appartenant &#224; ces cat&#233;gories, cat&#233;gories diff&#233;rentes &#224; chaque fois et j'aurais voulu comprendre leur diff&#233;rence... leur interet respectif...



Avis perso : 

Utilise un blog : DotClear, Wordpress,  Blogger, ... dont la feuille de style soit &#233;ditable et qui suporte les plugins dont tu as besoin, notamment galerie photos.
Mais apprend les bases en XHTML et CSS afin de pouvoir faire ta propre d&#233;coration *(les approches texte et CMS sont donc compl&#233;mentaires)*.
et &#233;ventuellement, puisque tu sauras &#233;crire ton style, fais une simple page, avec la d&#233;co voulue, pur acc&#233;der &#224; tous les modules dont tu as besoin.

Un pluging susceptible de t'int&#233;resser : Lightbox. Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233; de l'installer mais je l'ai vu &#224; l'oeuvre sur plusieurs sites.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour en rajouter une couche sur la puissance des CSS, voici deux sites dont on peut changer le design (en live) en cliquant sur des liens (ou le menu déroulant) :
> Mes thèmes pour DotClear 1
> css Zen Garden
> Tu vois, le contenu de la page (html) ne change pas, c'est la feuille de style associée (CSS) qui change modifiant ainsi toute l'apparence du site.



ils ont été fait avec quoi ces sites ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Avis perso :
> Utilise un blog : DotClear, Wordpress, Blogger, ... dont la feuille de style soit éditable et qui suporte les plugins dont tu as besoin, notamment galerie photos.
> Mais apprend les bases en XHTML et CSS afin de pouvoir faire ta propre décoration *(les approches texte et CMS sont donc complémentaires)*.
> et éventuellement, puisque tu sauras écrire ton style, fais une simple page, avec la déco voulue, pur accéder à tous les modules dont tu as besoin.


 ok.. ben merci pour toutes ces infos! après maintes recherches il est clair que je me dirige vers un dotclear ou un wordpress.. d'ailleurs que me conseilles tu entre les deux ? sont ils equivalents ?
par contre dans dotclear ce qui m'embete c'est que je n'ai pas la possibilité d'uploader en reduisant la taille de l'image... ce qui sera surement problematique... je ne sais que faire...



> Un pluging susceptible de t'intéresser : Lightbox. Je n'ai pas encore essayé de l'installer mais je l'ai vu à l'oeuvre sur plusieurs sites.



c'est quoi ?


----------



## yzykom (24 Novembre 2006)

Mes th&#232;mes pour DotClear a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233; avec DotClear (c'est &#233;crit en bas : "Propuls&#233; avec ...).
CSSZengaden, c'est du code maison de l'auteur du site, David Shea, un des promoteurs de la mise en page par feuilles de style. Le principe : une seule page html et on choisit la feuille de style que l'on veut &#224; droite, d&#233;monstration &#233;clatante des immenses possibilit&#233; de ce langage.

Pour ma part, je connais DotClear et non Wordpress mais ils sont &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#233;quivalents dans l'id&#233;e. Ils utilisent du code standard, des feuilles de styles que l'on peut modifier (comme dans CSSZengarden), des tas de plugins et de th&#232;mes tout faits.
Wordpress est tr&#232;s diffus&#233; dans le monde et dispose, parait-il, de beaucoup plus de plugins que DotClear. De plus, lorsque tu active un compte pages perso sur Free, avec l'activation PHP MySQL, tu as la possibilit&#233; de choisir plusieurs modules pr&#233;install&#233;s (blogs, forums, galeries, ...) dont Wordpress.

Liens utiles :
Dotclear : 1, 2, 3.
Wordpress : 1, 2, 3.

Lightbox est un plugin en JavaScript, pour DotClear ou Wordpress, qui sert &#224; mettre en valeur les photos. D'une simple vignette, la photo sur laquelle on clique s'ouvre par dessus la page surlaquelle on se trouve, avec un effet de fond fum&#233; transparent tr&#232;s &#233;l&#233;gant.

Un bon exemple sur ce site d'expatri&#233;. Cliques sur les petites photos : tu vas tout de suite comprendre. Ce blog est d'ailleurs r&#233;alis&#233; avec DotClear.

Edit : pour retoucher la taille des images que tu vas uploader, vu que ce sera surement dans des cyber-caf&#233;s &#233;quip&#233;s Windows, je te conseille d'avoir avec toi une clef usb sur laquelle tu stockes irfanview, qui te permettra les retouches utiles avant envoi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

> Mes thèmes pour DotClear a été réalisé avec DotClear (c'est écrit en bas : "Propulsé avec ...).
> CSSZengaden, c'est du code maison de l'auteur du site, David Shea, un des promoteurs de la mise en page par feuilles de style. Le principe : une seule page html et on choisit la feuille de style que l'on veut à droite, démonstration éclatante des immenses possibilité de ce langage.


qu'est ce que tu entends par feuille de style exactement ? 



> Pour ma part, je connais DotClear et non Wordpress mais ils sont à peu près équivalents dans l'idée. Ils utilisent du code standard, des feuilles de styles que l'on peut modifier (comme dans CSSZengarden), des tas de plugins et de thèmes tout faits.
> Wordpress est très diffusé dans le monde et dispose, parait-il, de beaucoup plus de plugins que DotClear. De plus, lorsque tu actives un compte pages perso sur Free, avec l'activation PHP MySQL, tu as la possibilité de choisir plusieurs modules préinstallés (blogs, forums, galeries, ...) dont Wordpress.


y en a t il un à conseiller plus qu'un autre selon toi ? 



> Lightbox est un plugin en JavaScript, pour DotClear ou Wordpress, qui sert à mettre en valeur les photos. D'une simple vignette, la photo sur laquelle on clique s'ouvre par dessus la page surlaquelle on se trouve, avec un effet de fond fumé transparent très élégant.


c'est super bien foutu ! par contre avec mes peu de connaissances je me pose une question et je n'ai pas encore trouver de réponse... peut être pourras tu m'aider... 
comme tu as du le lire je souhaite réaliser ce blog pour donner un trace de mon voyage en NZ.. je le mettrais à jour quand je pourrais dans une auberge de jeunesse ou un cyber.. par contre ca serait super si je pouvais l'agrementer de photos... ces dernières seront prises en haute resolution et devront donc par là etre reduites pour le blog... comment le faire sachant que tous les ordi ne disposeront peut etre pas de logiciel pour cela ? n'y a til pas un moyen de le faire en upload ou je ne sais trop quoi ?


----------



## yzykom (24 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu entends par feuille de style exactement ?


Je vais essayer de ne pas &#234;tre trop technique.

Il y quelques ann&#233;es, une page web &#233;tait un fichier &#233;crit en HTML. Ce fichier texte (car ce n'est rien de plus) contenait le texte proprement dit et, toujours sous forme de texte puis qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement, la description de sa mise en forme (titres, typographie, couleurs, alignements, polices, listes, tableaux...). Le fond et la forme se trouvant sur la m&#234;me page, celle ci &#233;tait donc confuse &#224; relire et surtout tr&#232;s difficile &#224; modifier. De plus, en ajoutant de nouvelle pages, il fallait de nouveau r&#233;&#233;crire la d&#233;co.

Depuis quelques ann&#233;es, une page web telle que celle que tu es en train de lire est constitu&#233;e d'au moins deux fichiers textes : l'un en HTML (XHTML), l'autre CSS (Cascade Style Sheet, ou "feuilles de style en cascade"). Dans le fichier HTML, il y a le texte et sa structure (titres, paragraphes) mais pas la d&#233;co. Celle ci est d&#233;crite dans la feuille de style (CSS) une fois pour toute et sera applicable &#224; toutes les pages du site, y compris les futures pages pas encore &#233;crites. Et comme un fichier CSS n'est, au bout du compte, qu'un fichier texte, il suffit, pour changer la pr&#233;sentation d'un site, de changer ce seul fichier texte. (Je sch&#233;matise, bien s&#251;r).
Par exemple, sur cette page de forum, les titres, messages, textes, sont sur la page HTML et la d&#233;coration, le fond orange, la colonne gris clair, le choix de la police Arial, les tritres sur fond bleu, etc sont du ressort de la feuille de style.



djayhh a dit:


> y en a t il un &#224; conseiller plus qu'un autre selon toi ?



A vrai dire pas vraiment : DotClear est tr&#232;s bien document&#233; en Fran&#231;ais puisque d'origine Fran&#231;aise. Wordpress b&#233;n&#233;ficie quant &#224; lui d'une bien plus large diffusion mondiale, donc d'un &#233;norme support en Anglais (et aussi un peu en Fran&#231;ais). Les deux sont excellent, modulaires, conformes aux standards internets les plus modernes, faciles &#224; prendre en main et d&#233;cor&#233;s par feuilles de styles qu'il suffit donc d'apprendre &#224; modifier bien qu'il existe pl&#233;thore de th&#232;mes tout faits.



djayhh a dit:


> c'est super bien foutu ! par contre avec mes peu de connaissances je me pose une question et je n'ai pas encore trouver de r&#233;ponse... peut &#234;tre pourras tu m'aider...
> comme tu as du le lire je souhaite r&#233;aliser ce blog pour donner un trace de mon voyage en NZ.. je le mettrais &#224; jour quand je pourrais dans une auberge de jeunesse ou un cyber.. par contre ca serait super si je pouvais l'agrementer de photos... ces derni&#232;res seront prises en haute resolution et devront donc par l&#224; etre reduites pour le blog... comment le faire sachant que tous les ordi ne disposeront peut etre pas de logiciel pour cela ? n'y a til pas un moyen de le faire en upload ou je ne sais trop quoi ?



Un param&#232;tre tr&#232;s important : l'upload. Si tu fais des photos ne serait-ce que de *5 m&#233;gapixels*, elles p&#232;seront *au bas mot 1 Mo chacune !*. Donc 300 photos = 300 Mo &#224; uploader. Autant dire que ce n'est pas envisageable, surtout que dans un cybercaf&#233; et surtout une Auberge de Jeunesse, tu ne sais pas quel d&#233;bit tu vas avoir.

*La seule solution est de r&#233;duire tes photos avant de les uploader*. C'est pourquoi je te recommande d'avoir une *clef usb sur laquelle tu stockes quelques utilitaires* de retouche photo avec lesquels tu pourras obtenir des dimension "au format mail".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

ok merci pour toutes ces explications..
avec tout ceci il me vient une question très certainement issue de mon incompétence en la matière.. 
je comprends plus ou moins que si j'utilise dotclear il va falloir que je l'installe via un ftp sur mon espace perso mais une fois la bas ets ce que je devaris télécharger, installer quelque chose pour mettre mes billets à jour ? dois je me connecter sur le ftp ? directement ou indirectement ? ca se passe comment les mises à jour ? 
j'ai trouvé un plugin pour dotclear à savoir Toyop qui permet le redimensionnement de photo.. si je le met sur mon espace person ca le fait direct ??


----------



## yzykom (24 Novembre 2006)

Tu n'as besoin d'un ftp que pour l'installation de dotclear, c'est &#224; dire une seule fois. (Cyberduck ou le plugin FireFTP pour Firefox sont parfaits sur Mac (et m&#234;me Windows pour le second). Si tu suis les indications ici (je te recommande le mode d'installation simplifi&#233, c'est tr&#232;s facile.

Ensuite, tout ce dont tu as besoin pour les mises &#224; jour, c'est d'un navigateur internet. C'est tout ! En effet, l'&#233;criture et la mise en forme des billets se fait dans une inerface pr&#233;vue &#224; cet effet, exactement de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re que tu r&#233;diges un billet dans ce forum. De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re, une interface sp&#233;ciale est aussi pr&#233;vue pour uploader tes photos depuis une simple page web, donc depuis un navigateur ordinaire.

Le plugin Toyop a l'air puissant pour avoir des images qui s'affichent &#224; la bonne taille dans ton blog (il peut donc &#234;tre int&#233;ressant de l'installer) mais ne permettra pas de r&#233;duire le poids de ta photo AVANT de l'uploader. Dailleurs, c'est logiquement impossible : comment pourrait-il retoucher ta photo si celle ci n'est pas arriv&#233;e dans son dossier ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

ok...
donc seule solution une clé usb avec un soft de compression ?


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> ok...
> donc seule solution une clé usb avec un soft de compression ?


oui, mais une clef usb &#231;a coute 10&#8364; donc &#231;a va.

Prend (au cas o&#249 un soft de compression pour win, un autre pour linux et un autre pour mac, on peut avoir des surprises dans certain cybercafe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

quel est le soft le plus simple et prenant le moins de place possible pour cela ?
s'il existe qulque de quelques ko ca serait bueno car je pourrais le laisser dans ma boite mail


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

ben je me lance..
je pense que je vais partir avec dotclear... j'espere que je ne le regretterais pas en cours de creation avec wordpress mais bon faut bien faire un choix...


----------



## yzykom (24 Novembre 2006)

pour Windows, Irfanview = 1Mo (permet de renommer, convertir, redimensionner, tout &#231;a par lot)
pour Mac, ImageWell : la version 2 fait 1,2Mo
pour Linux, je ne sais pas mais d'autres sauront sans doute.

Je n'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; la solution h&#233;bergement mail : fut&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

sinon ça c'est sympa : 

http://www.framakey.org/Portables/Index


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> sinon ça c'est sympa :
> 
> http://www.framakey.org/Portables/Index


raah je voulais dire la m&#234;me chose quand j'ai vu le post de yzykom mais tu m'a grill&#233;... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> raah je voulais dire la même chose quand j'ai vu le post de yzykom mais tu m'a grillé... :casse:



pour une fois...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> ils ont &#233;t&#233; fait avec quoi ces sites ?



Ben le premier c'est un dotclear1 (et oui! ) avec plusieurs th&#232;mes install&#233;s et le plugin &#171;th&#232;mes switcheur&#187;. 

L'autre est fait _a mano_, les diff&#233;rents design sont envoy&#233;s gracieusement par des contributeurs ce qui leur fait aussi un peu de pub. Tout le monde peut y participer mais les personnes qui ont &#233;t&#233; retenues sont plut&#244;t des pointures.

edit : d&#233;sol&#233; j'avais pas vu le post d'yzykom


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup plutot dotclear ou wordpress selon toi ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

J'ai jamais essay&#233; wordpress mais c'est aussi un excellent programme, ils sont assez &#233;quivalents. Mon site tourne sur dotclear1 depuis un peu plus d'un an sans probl&#232;mes (j'ai quand m&#234;me install&#233; les plugins antispam) mais il faut avouer que c'est seulement depuis ces derniers jours (depuis que j'ai d&#233;voil&#233; l'adresse dans ma signature en fait) que j'ai du trafic. Avant il n'&#233;tait fr&#233;quent&#233; quasiment que par des robots  mais comme il n'y a presque pas de contenu la fr&#233;quentation va de nouveau chuter. 

Dans quelques mois, je passerai s&#251;rement &#224; Dotclear2, le temps que la liste des plugins s'&#233;toffe un peu. 

Puis de toutes fa&#231;ons ne te prends pas la t&#234;te, si &#231;a ne te pla&#238;t pas tu effaces le programme sur le serveur et tu en mets un autre, c'est aussi simple que &#231;a&#8230; 



*edit* : faut vraiment que je me mette &#224; remplir ce blog, le fait d'avoir d&#233;voil&#233; l'adresse va peut-&#234;tre me motiver.


----------



## yzykom (24 Novembre 2006)

J'ai cru comprendre que tu comptais &#234;tre h&#233;berg&#233; chez Free. Etant donn&#233; que tu peux activer plusieurs pages persos, pourquoi ne pas en activer 2, diff&#233;rentes de celle que tu utiliseras en Nouvelle Z&#233;lande, et sur lesquelles tu feras des essais.

Ex : monsite2.free.fr pour DotClear et monsite3.free.fr pour WordPress.

Pas forc&#233;ment de gros essais vu que tu d&#233;butes mais d&#233;j&#224; pour voir, au niveau de l'interface, celui avec lequel tu as le meilleur feeling.

Et tu gardes monsite.free.fr pour installer le laur&#233;at.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Puis de toutes façons ne te prends pas la tête, si ça ne te plaît pas tu effaces le programme sur le serveur et tu en mets un autre, c'est aussi simple que ça



Pour installer Dotclear (ou WordPress), tu télécharges le fichier zip sur ton ordi. Tu décompresses le tout. Tu vas te retrouver avec un dossier contenant plein d'autres dossiers et des fichiers .php. Tu copies le tout sur le serveur par ftp. Tu te rends à l'adresse internet indiquée dans le mode d'emploi, tu répond à 3 ou 4 questions et tu peux commencer à publier textes, photos, etc. 10 minutes montre en main et tu as un site qui fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que tu comptais être hébergé chez Free. Etant donné que tu peux activer plusieurs pages persos, pourquoi ne pas en activer 2, différentes de celle que tu utiliseras en Nouvelle Zélande, et sur lesquelles tu feras des essais.
> 
> Ex : monsite2.free.fr pour DotClear et monsite3.free.fr pour WordPress.
> 
> ...



c'est une bonne idée...
si j'ai le temps d'appréhender les deux je le ferais.. vais essayer de commencer avec dotclear


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour installer Dotclear (ou WordPress), tu télécharges le fichier zip sur ton ordi. Tu décompresses le tout. Tu vas te retrouver avec un dossier contenant plein d'autres dossiers et des fichiers .php. Tu copies le tout sur le serveur par ftp. Tu te rends à l'adresse internet indiquée dans le mode d'emploi, tu répond à 3 ou 4 questions et tu peux commencer à publier textes, photos, etc. 10 minutes montre en main et tu as un site qui fonctionne.



magique !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Un petit truc avec dotclear, je ne sais plus s'il pose la question à l'installation mais prend l'encodage UTF8 tu as beaucoup plus de possibilité (tu peux même taper en chinois, arabes, etc). Sinon tu peux le faire après l'installation sans problèmes (onglet outils).

Après l'installation, tu peux fignoler, pour avoir de jolies URLs par exemple.


----------



## yzykom (25 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un petit truc avec dotclear, je ne sais plus s'il pose la question &#224; l'installation mais prend l'encodage UTF8 tu as beaucoup plus de possibilit&#233; (tu peux m&#234;me taper en chinois, arabes, etc). Sinon tu peux le faire apr&#232;s l'installation sans probl&#232;mes (onglet outils).
> 
> Apr&#232;s l'installation, tu peux fignoler, pour avoir de jolies URLs par exemple.



Pour autant que je me souvienne, DotClear propose UTF-8 (&#233;galement appel&#233; Unicode) par d&#233;faut.
C'est pour choisir un autre encodage qu'il faut modifier le r&#233;glage. Ne rien toucher, sinon.

J'ai failli oublier un point important, qui parait &#233;vident aux habitu&#233;s : lorsque tu active ton espace web, *il est imp&#233;ratif d'activer aussi PHP et MySQ*L, qui sont les moteur de la plupart des CMS modernes, &#224; de rares exceptions pr&#232;s.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Pour autant que je me souvienne, DotClear propose UTF-8 (&#233;galement appel&#233; Unicode) par d&#233;faut.
> C'est pour choisir un autre encodage qu'il faut modifier le r&#233;glage. Ne rien toucher, sinon.
> 
> J'ai failli oublier un point important, qui parait &#233;vident aux habitu&#233;s : lorsque tu active ton espace web, *il est imp&#233;ratif d'activer aussi PHP et MySQ*L, qui sont les moteur de la plupart des CMS modernes, &#224; de rares exceptions pr&#232;s.



ok je m'&#233;tais poser la question lors de l'activation de mon espace perso chez free

je ne l'avais pas fait &#224; ce moment l&#224;.. vais de suite regarder si je peux le faire now


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> ok je m'&#233;tais poser la question lors de l'activation de mon espace perso chez free
> 
> je ne l'avais pas fait &#224; ce moment l&#224;.. vais de suite regarder si je peux le faire now


tu peux. tu aura le choix en MySQL et une autre bdd je sais plus laquelle. prend MySQL.



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s l'installation, tu peux fignoler, pour avoir de jolies URLs par exemple.


Pour les jolie URL, le mod_rewrite n'est pas dispo chez free, mais il y a d'autre technique, je ne sais pas si dotclear ou wordpress savent les utiliser, mais je pense que oui.
Je posterai dans quelques temps sur mon blog une explication de comment marche le syst&#232;me de pseudo url rewriting pour free que je me suis cr&#233;&#233;  (j'utilise $_SERVER['QUERY_STRING'])


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Pour les jolie URL, le mod_rewrite n'est pas dispo chez free, mais il y a d'autre technique, je ne sais pas si dotclear ou wordpress savent les utiliser, mais je pense que oui.
> Je posterai dans quelques temps sur mon blog une explication de comment marche le syst&#232;me de pseudo url rewriting pour free que je me suis cr&#233;&#233;  (j'utilise $_SERVER['QUERY_STRING'])



J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me chez OVH, alors j'ai plac&#233; (comme expliqu&#233; dans l'article) le fichier index.php &#224; la racine, je l'ai renomm&#233; en carnet.php (au lieu de blog.php) et j'ai ajout&#233; le fichier .htaccess suivant :


```
Options +MultiViews -Indexes

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php carnet.php
```
C'est pas aussi joli que que d'&#171;effacer&#187; carr&#233;ment le index.php avec mod_rewrite mais j'aime bien. 

P.S. : la premi&#232;re ligne permet d'activer le multiview pour utiliser les fichiers php sans  l'extension et interdit le listing des fichiers dans les r&#233;pertoires  (ce qui pouvait poser probl&#232;mes avec la galerie photos).


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me chez OVH, alors j'ai plac&#233; (comme expliqu&#233; dans l'article) le fichier index.php &#224; la racine, je l'ai renomm&#233; en carnet.php (au lieu de blog.php) et j'ai ajout&#233; le fichier .htaccess suivant :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


j'ai fait des recherches et j'ai m&#234;me lu la doc apache, j'ai toujours pas compris comment on fait pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les info avec Options +MultiViews.

par exemple on a http://site.net/file.php avec MultiViews activ&#233; on peut y acc&#233;der avec http://site.net/file/ mais comment pour fait pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer des info par exemple pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer "bidule" dans http://site.net/file/bidule ??

C'est rang&#233; dans une variable d'environnement ou il faut de toute fa&#231;on parser l'url ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Dans mon cas j'ai activé le mode path_info à la place du mode query_string par défaut. Je crois qu'on récupère l'url dans une variable d'environnement. Si tu veux, je regarde dans le source de dotclear


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon j'ai regardé vite fait dans le source mais, heu Hum Pas trouvé  Par contre j'ai trouvé l'info sur zend.com.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon j'ai regardé vite fait dans le source mais, heu Hum Pas trouvé  Par contre j'ai trouvé l'info sur zend.com.


Je regarderai &#231;a.

Merci en tout cas  !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

est il possible à partir de dotclear de créer un lien qui amene vers une gallerie de photo ?? je ne sais pas encore s'il est possible de "customiser" une gallerie de photo en les rangeant joliment, par categorie ou autres.. mais ca m'interesserait pas mal..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Oui il faut utiliser le plugin gallery, le look de la galerie est plus ou moins d&#233;pendant du th&#232;mes que tu as choisi mais il est possible de personnaliser&#8230;


Exemple : ici siffle ou ici ou encore ici


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Alors, tu t'es décidé? Tu l'as installé?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je regarderai ça.
> 
> Merci en tout cas  !



Aïe. Pas fait attention. Ça date de 2001 ce truc:hein:

Voilà la variable :


```
$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']
```


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Aïe. Pas fait attention. Ça date de 2001 ce truc:hein:
> 
> Voilà la variable :
> 
> ...


ah oui donc en fait il faut parser l'url, donc &#231;a fait juste jolie avec cette m&#233;thode. 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ah oui donc en fait il faut parser l'url, donc *&#231;a fait juste jolie* avec cette m&#233;thode.
> 
> Merci



Pas seulement, il para&#238;t que les moteurs de recherche pr&#233;f&#232;re une organisation en r&#233;pertoires virtuels plut&#244;t que les query string mais je suis bien incapable de dire pourquoi. 

Bon j'arr&#234;te de faire d&#233;vier le fil.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pas seulement, il para&#238;t que les moteurs de recherche pr&#233;f&#232;re une organisation en r&#233;pertoires virtuels plut&#244;t que les query string mais je suis bien incapable de dire pourquoi.
> 
> Bon j'arr&#234;te de faire d&#233;vier le fil.


oui quand j'ai dit juste jolie je vouslais dire que &#231;a ne fait pas comme avec l'url_rewriting ou on r&#233;cup&#232;re les argument dans $_GET.
&#201;videmment &#224; la base tout &#231;a c'est principalement fait pour les moteurs de recherche : c'est mieux d'avoir des mots clefs dans l'url :

blog/macosx/ est plus parlant pour google que blog.php?rubrique_id=2 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Alors, tu t'es décidé? Tu l'as installé?



ben décidé oui ! je pars à la conquête de dotclear ! quant à l'installation pas encore car avant je veux apprendre deux trois notions mais je me perds dans la mine d'infos qu'est le net.. je ne sais plus quoi lire..


----------



## yzykom (26 Novembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> ben d&#233;cid&#233; oui ! je pars &#224; la conqu&#234;te de dotclear ! quant &#224; l'installation pas encore car avant je veux apprendre deux trois notions mais je me perds dans la mine d'infos qu'est le net.. je ne sais plus quoi lire..



Sur quel genre de notions cherche tu des infos dispers&#233;es ? Th&#233;oriques (XHTML / CSS, ...) ou ayant plus directement rapport avec DotClear ou autre blog ? &#199;a pourra peut-&#234;tre nous aider &#224; t'orienter dans la "mine d'infos" en question.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Sur quel genre de notions cherche tu des infos dispersées ? Théoriques (XHTML / CSS, ...) ou ayant plus directement rapport avec DotClear ou autre blog ? Ça pourra peut-être nous aider à t'orienter dans la "mine d'infos" en question.



ben disons un peu tout ça.. relativement axé sur dotclear bien sûr !! je suis complétement novice et j'aimerais me familiariser avec tout ceci !! optimiser dotclear mais egalement faire ma maquette et concevoir ma page d'entrée avec les liens et autres...


----------



## yzykom (26 Novembre 2006)

Mon conseil : m&#234;me si tu abordes le code ET DotClear dans le m&#234;me temps, je te conseille, du moins au d&#233;but, d'en avoir une approche s&#233;par&#233;e. En effet, un CMS est compos&#233; de page de code assez complexes en XHTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, XML, ... dont le contenu te semblera du charabia tant que tu n'auras pas les bases. 

Par contre, rien ne t'emp&#234;che d'aborder tout de suite l'utilisation de DotClear sans t'occuper du code, puisqu'&#224; la base, c'est fait pour cela. Notamment : cr&#233;er un billet, des cat&#233;gories, ins&#233;rer des liens, ajouter des images et les ranger par dossiers, ajouter un th&#232;me, un plugin (attention, il faut &#234;tre un peu "bricoleur" pour certains). Tout cela se fait &#224; partir de la page d'administration de DotClear, sans connaissance pr&#233;alable requise.

En parall&#232;le, mais &#224; part, tu peux faire tes d&#233;buts en XHTML + CSS. Etant donn&#233; que tu souhaites r&#233;aliser une page d'accueil, tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de difficult&#233; car c'est moins complexe qu'un site complet et c'est un excellent exercice pour d&#233;buter. Sur le forum MacG&#233;, j'avais rep&#233;r&#233; ce fil qui devrait te donner une bibliographie (disons une "sitographie") du d&#233;butant et qui est plein de bons conseils.  

Tout ce dont tu as besoin est d'un bon &#233;diteur de texte. Je te conseille Smultron ou Textwrangler, gratuits tous deux: pas besoin d'un &#233;diteur payant juste pour faire du web. Le premier est plus agr&#233;able &#224; utiliser et le second int&#232;gre un FTP pour exporter ses pages sans passer par une application externe. Et pour apprendre les couleurs en hexad&#233;cimal, tu as &#231;a. (Tu comprendras assez rapidement &#224; quoi &#231;a sert).

Ensuite seulement, lorsque tu auras des bases pour avoir r&#233;alis&#233; ta page d'accueil, tu pourras lire les fichiers qui constituent la "m&#233;canique" de DotClear : cela te parra&#238;tra nettement plus accessible et compr&#233;hensible ... et modifiable !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Mon conseil : même si tu abordes le code ET DotClear dans le même temps, je te conseille, du moins au début, d'en avoir une approche séparée. En effet, un CMS est composé de page de code assez complexes en XHTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, XML, ... dont le contenu te semblera du charabia tant que tu n'auras pas les bases.
> 
> Par contre, rien ne t'empêche d'aborder tout de suite l'utilisation de DotClear sans t'occuper du code, puisqu'à la base, c'est fait pour cela. Notamment : créer un billet, des catégories, insérer des liens, ajouter des images et les ranger par dossiers, ajouter un thème, un plugin (attention, il faut être un peu "bricoleur" pour certains). Tout cela se fait à partir de la page d'administration de DotClear, sans connaissance préalable requise.
> 
> ...



simplement merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

coucou me revoila !
je suis entrain de bouffer des pages entieres d'infos sur le html et css.. y en a des infos mais c'est sacrement interessant et on progresse vite... toutefois dans l'état de mes connaissances j'ai l'impression qu'avec le xhtml + css il n'est possible que de réaliser des sites "basiques" sans design ni petite animation.. je me trompe peut être.. je poursuis mes lectures...
juste me sera t il possible juste avec le xhtml et css de créer un site comparable à celui-ci : http://www.airaile.org/ ??


----------



## yzykom (30 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux tout &#224; fait faire une page similaire en XHTML + CSS. 

En fait, cette page ne contient qu'une image anim&#233;e au milieu, rien d'autre. Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification, il s'av&#232;re que cette image est un gif anim&#233; que tu peux r&#233;aliser, si tu as des talents de graphistes, avec un logiciel comme GifFun ou alors en trouver de tout faits sur internet.

Apr&#232;s, une image reste une image et son positionnement dans la page internet se fait comme pour n'importe quel &#233;l&#233;ment, en CSS et XHTML.

L'image anim&#233;e aurait aussi pu &#234;tre du Flash, mais l&#224;, je crois que c'est un peu plus compliqu&#233; et surtout Adobe Flash Pro n'est pas donn&#233; (ni en prix, ni en accessibilit&#233. Le gif, par contre, ce n'est "que" du cin&#233;ma, c'est &#224; dire une suite d'images fixes qui donne une illusion de mouvement.

Maintenant que tu sembles avoir acquis quelques bases (comme je t'avais dit : c'est rapide et motivant  ), tu peux apprendre des astuces lorsque tu surfes sur le net : si tu vois une page qui comporte des &#233;l&#233;ments qui te semblent utiles, tu peux afficher la source de la page sur ton navigateur ( pr&#233;sentation>afficher la source ), ce qui te permet d'afficher le code HTML qui a produit la page. 

Je te conseille Firefox plut&#244;t que Safari pour &#231;a car tu b&#233;n&#233;ficies ainsi de la coloration syntaxique plus lisible.

Ainsi, tu peux rep&#233;rer les bouts de codes et astuces qui te semblent utiles (ou rep&#233;rer les sites dont le code est franchement imbuvable : il y en a aussi).

Pour les positionnements dans les feuilles de styles, je te recommade les exercices pr&#233;sent&#233;s sur le site Openweb : chaque article est assorti d'un petit cas pratique que tu n'as plus qu'&#224; tester pas &#224; pas, c'est tr&#232;s bien fait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

merci 

je pense assez faire un site a cette image


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

mon espace perso chez free est activ&#233; mais comment uploader des donn&#233;es dessus ?... je galere a trouver la r&#233;ponse..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

je ne sais meme pas comment fair eun seul fichier sur mon espace perso... je deviens dingue et je trouve une réponse nulle part..


----------



## yzykom (30 Novembre 2006)

La r&#233;ponse est : FTP
Tu peux utiliser Cyberduck, par exemple, gratuit, simple et complet.

Pour ajouter ton compte Free, clique sur "Nouvelle connexion"

_les param&#232;tres :_

Serveur : ftp://ftpperso.free.fr
Nom d'utilisateur
Mot de passe

Pour installer Dotclear, la solution la plus simple est d'utiliser l'installation automatique (voir &#167;2) qui consiste &#224; n'uploader qu'un petit fichier d'installation sur ton espace perso via Cyberduck puis de t'y connecter avec un navigataeur. Le reste est automatique et tr&#232;s simple.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

http://faq.free.fr/accesgratuit/Administration_du_compte_et_services/Pages_Persos/Le_FTP,_les_quotas



Bon. Dodo. :sleep:

edit: grill&#233; par yzykom


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

ReBonjour à tous !

Ca y est j'ai fini mes lectures et mes recherches.. le boulot m'a pris beaucoup de temps et je n'ai pu m'y investir que très dernièrement!! Toutefois en parcourant le net je suis tombé sur un site-blog totalement à l'image que j'aimerais donner au mien (http://aleholi.free.fr/) et j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur comment faire ressembler mon site-blog à celui ci.. 
tout d'abord est ce que je peux partir du theme de base de dotclear pour arriver a ce resultat? en gros la forme me plait bien... il y a juste la couleur de fond (je la veux un peu plus brun sable) et les bannieres a changer. sinon la police et la sobriété me plaisent bien.. 
j'aimerais la meme presentation a savoir une barre avec menu cliquable qui dirigerait vers différentes pages... une pour l'accueil pour présentation du site-blog, une autre pour "qui suis-je" pour une présentation de jul, une autre photo avec egalement des bannières pour différentes ambiances puis une autre vers "récits de voyages" où on trouverait une abnnière cliquable qui dirigerait vers le blog... dois je d'ailleurs créer un nouveau blog pour chaque voyage ou autre où si je souhaite garder le meme theme les fondre à partir d'une seul ?? 
voilà j'aimerais vos conseils sur tout cela.. par où commencer ???

merci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour le coup de la page d'accueil tu peux utiliser la page que je t'ai cr&#233;&#233;.  Pour les diff&#233;rents voyages, il suffit de cr&#233;er des cat&#233;gories pour tes billets : en cliquant sur les cat&#233;gories on tombe sur les billets en relation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Encore mieux tu peux tout faire dans dotclear, y compris la page d'accueil. Pour les pages qui suis-je, etc, tu peux utiliser le plugin pages connexes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

c'est peut etre plus simple en html non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

parce que la je ne comprends pas tout encore.. j'ai du mal 
jul.h.free.fr


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est comme tu veux, si tu veux te lancer dans l'HTML vas-y.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> parce que la je ne comprends pas tout encore.. j'ai du mal
> jul.h.free.fr



Et bien c'est bon, faut juste copier la page HTML que je t'ai donn&#233; dans le r&#233;pertoire racine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Je vois ce que tu es en train de faire, si tu veux je te donne un coup de main après avoir mangé ce soir (~20h30).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je vois ce que tu es en train de faire, si tu veux je te donne un coup de main après avoir mangé ce soir (~20h30).



avec grand plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon alors premi&#232;re chose : tu fais une copie de ton th&#232;mes default (le dossier complet), au cas o&#249; &#231;a merde compl&#232;tement. On ne sait jamais. 

Deuxi&#232;me chose tu peux aller dans l'onglet outils et convertir ton blogue en UTF8, c'est plus international que l'encodage par d&#233;faut. De plus, la page d'accueil sera &#233;galement en UTF8.










Troisi&#232;mement (l&#224; faut tester si &#231;a marche chez free), faut aller dans l'onglet *Outils* choisir _Configuration de Dotclear_ et mettre Type d'url sur _path info_ &#224; la place de _query string_. Va sur ton blog, clique sur le premier billet et regarde si tu as une url comme &#231;a :


```
http://jul.h.free.fr/dotclear/index.php/2006/12/17/1-first-post
```
&#224; la place de :


```
http://jul.h.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2006/12/17/1-first-post
```
Si &#231;a marche c'est bon sinon tant pis&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Ensuite, pour que &#231;a soit plus joli, on peut mettre le fichier &#224; la racine du site (j'esp&#232;re que tu as smultron install&#233 comme expliqu&#233; dans cet article : un dotclear proprement &#224; la racine. On va adapter la m&#233;thode &#224; ton cas pr&#233;cis. Dans le dossier dotclear sur le serveur Web, renommes index.php en recits.php (par exemple). D&#233;place ensuite recits.php &#224; la racine du site. 

Avec smultron tu cr&#233;e un fichier htaccess.txt avec comme contenu :


```
Options +MultiViews -Indexes
```
Tu copie ce fichier sur &#224; la racine de ton serveur, puis tu le renomme en .htaccess (avec le point), une fois renomm&#233;, il deviendra invisible. Ce fichier permet d'interdire le listing des r&#233;pertoire et de ne pas tenir compte de l'extension des fichiers quand on y fait appel. On va justement avoir besoin de ton recits.php, copie le sur ton disque dur et &#233;dite-le avec smultron. D&#233;commente la ligne :

```
$app_path = '/dotclear/';
```
Et recopie le fichier sur le serveur.

Dans la page de configuration de Doclear, si path info fonctionne, renseigne comme url vers le weblogue : 


```
/recits/
```
Sinon avec query string :


```
/recits.php
```
Sauvegarde. En path info les liens vers tes billets seront du type :


```
http://jul.h.free.fr/recits/2006/12/17/1-first-post
```
C'est plus joli.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

La modification pour avoir une barre horizontale est expliqu&#233;e dans cet article : Une barre de navigation horizontale. Chez toi le code html resemblera plut&#244;t &#224; &#231;a :


```
<ul id="nav-box">
    <li><a href="/">Accueil du site</a></li>
    <li><a href="<?php dcInfo('url'); ?>" title="Racine du blog">Blogue</a></li>
    <li><a href="/quisuisje.html">Quis suis-je?</a></li>
</ul>
```
Voici la page d'accueil &#224; copier &#224; la racine du site. 

Attention de ne pas copier trait pour trait le design d'un site, c'est tr&#232;s mal vu et pour tout dire ill&#233;gal.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

ok merci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a rien au niveau mise-en-page mais demain j'essayerai un ou deux truc pour la barre de navigation  Ici c'&#233;tait juste pour pr&#233;parer bien pr&#233;parer le truc. Je te contacte par MP.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> (...) Voici la page d'accueil à copier à la racine du site.(...)


Je me suis trompé de fichier, voici le bon.


----------

